# Website suggestons



## jenn2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just started my photography business and am on the seach for a website that will have a proofing area for my customers as well as a shopping cart. I want something that is easy efficient and great presentation wise.  Earlier I purchased a template from flashmint.com, (huge mistake) so now after basically getting ripped off I am needing some feedback on relieable sites to look at. Can anyone help?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Oct 29, 2009)

SmugMug.com


----------



## manicmike (Oct 29, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> SmugMug.com


+1


----------

